
Ask HN: Is it worth the Scala's Ordeal? - basicscholar
Novice here,
It took 70 seconds to see the results of a HelloWorld.Scala program with the &quot;help&quot; of SBT.
I mean, Scala seems to me very appealing, but this kind of process is really depressing.
:)
======
airless_bar
It will take a bit longer on the first run to bootstrap SBT and the
environment. After that, it's very fast.

You can try
[https://github.com/alexarchambault/coursier](https://github.com/alexarchambault/coursier)
for another factor-of-ten speedup in artifact resolution.

------
techjuice
What are your system specifications? Runs in less than a second for me? > run
[info] Running HelloWorld Hello, World [success] Total time: 0 s, completed
Feb 23, 2016 11:09:23 PM

~~~
basicscholar
Subsequent executions took only 1 second. So, I suppose this only happens at
first. Thank you for your answer.

